# 67 Ignition Coil Location



## rollyman (Feb 2, 2007)

Could someone please tell me where the correct mounting location of the coil mshould be? I just purchased a 67 coil mounting bracket and can't seem to figure out where it is supposed to be mounted? 
Thank you.


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

On both my '66 and '70 the coil is mounted on the firewall near the centerline - wiithin probalby 10" of the distributor.


----------



## JimmyF (May 13, 2007)

My '67 has its coil mounted on the rear surface of the passenger-side head, it's bracket is held in place with a 9/16" bolt screwed into the existing tapped hole. Jim.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My 66 is located the same as JimmyF's on the passengers head, the 67 is located on the firewall just behind the distributor.



JimmyF said:


> My '67 has its coil mounted on the rear surface of the passenger-side head, it's bracket is held in place with a 9/16" bolt screwed into the existing tapped hole. Jim.


JimmyF, What color is that Coil bracket? 60% gloss black or metalic blue?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Pontiac never mounted the coil to the firewall - the coil is always mounted to the engine so that the complete ignition wire harness can be installed prior to the engine being installed on the assembly line. 389 engines had the coil mounted to a bracket on the back of the passenger side cylinder head. The coil on a 67 400 engine is mounted to the intake manifold right by the throttle cable bracket. There are two bosses with tapped holes in the manifold where the bracket mounts.


----------



## JimmyF (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for that info' Lars, I'll have to move mine. As to the color of the bracket: mine is low gloss black though I've seen them in natural metal on some friends cars...maybe Lars could clear that question up as well?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks Jimmy,

How about it Lars, should that bracket be engine blue, cast or firewall black? I stripped it a month or so ago and I don't remember the color. I can't find it in the resto guide.

TIA,


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The bracket, along with the rest of the ignition system, was installed to the engine after the engine was painted. The coil brackets were left in the natural silver cad plated condition - they were not painted. They were left natural because the radio suppression capacitor bolted to the coil bracket must be grounded - paint would cause ineffective operation of the radio suppression capacitor due to the insulation of the paint.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

lars said:


> The bracket, along with the rest of the ignition system, was installed to the engine after the engine was painted. The coil brackets were left in the natural silver cad plated condition - they were not painted. They were left natural because the radio suppression capacitor bolted to the coil bracket must be grounded - paint would cause ineffective operation of the radio suppression capacitor due to the insulation of the paint.


Thanks,


----------

